# Lookin' for bills..(found a few)....



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Looking for bills..... *
Found em'. 1 for 3. Left just after daylight on Bodacious yesterday to see if any good water had appeared yet. About 0930, was looking down at the spread and saw the first white come in on the mousetrap. Swatted and swiped at 3 different lures, playing. Worked the fish for a good couple minutes. He didn't even knock a ballyhoo off. Got a nice show, that's it. A little later, 11ish, same thing....fish comes in spread, basically goes all over it till finally hitting the wayback. Had it on for just a little before it threw hook. Getting a little frustrated now. Picked up the odd dolphin or two in the meantime. Around 1330, fish comes in spread on moustrap. Trip fed and worked it till it switched over to the wayback. A few minutes later, we released a nice sail. A little farther down the line we found a little good debris. Picked up a nice 50+ wally and some more dolphin. Wish we had brought a spinner, there were trippletail out the ying yang on it. As we wanted to fuel up, we left em' biting. All fish were taken on 30's. Back at the dock at Palafox in time to fuel up and get fish and boat cleaned before dark. Nice daytrip...


​


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

way to go guys! good report wade...congratulations on the bill fish, whoo, and mahi...

next time, just for the heckuva it...bring a light spinner...those triples are fun and good to eat...

it's a good thing when you can leave them biting...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Mike, "wish we had a spinner" was heard more than once...


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

nice job on the sail wade..where did you guys hang around out there?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kinda near the Elbow, Craig...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Wade and thanks for the report


----------

